# On 2 Off 2



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

To All In Need,

I work 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off and when the "Honey-Do" list is done I need to fish. If you need an additional person to go fishing or a deck hand. Let me know, there is a 50% chance I will be at home (Unless scheduled for school $$$). Currently hold a LB Lic with USCG. Green when it comes to fishing for marlin, everything else with gills, it is on! Also own a 25Ft Sportcraft WA and will be looking for some additional crew when the cobes come to town.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm also looking for a few extra fisherman to go this year. Always enjoy meeting new people especially if they're fisherman. I have a 29 foot triton with all the gear to go with it. Just need to add a few more guys to the list to go. I have a tower and plan on cobia fishing as much as I can and when sumer gets here I plan on doing a lot of offshore trolling. My name is Bryan and if your interested, pm me.

heres a few pics of the boat


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys!!

I would like to be put on the list!! I work offshore aswell so it maybe hit or miss but if I am home I will be game! you can email me at [email protected] or call 251-223-7454. email might be the best bet due to shifts I work, and being out of phone range at times.



That is a sweet Triton!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in on the fishing trips, as long as it is on my days off. Let me know a feww days ahead and I will let you know either way. More than happy to drive, deckhand, rig, and of course fish.


----------

